# Surf Fishing "How to" class.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A couple weeks ago I offered to do a surf fishing seminar at Sargent this weekend to help out people that are new to surf fishing or just aren't as successful at is as they would like to be. At the time I didn't know the weather was going to turn bad, but despite the chance of rain this weekend I'm still going to be down there, and I'm still willing to teach anyone that wants to come down. I would like to start Saturday around noon if its not raining. I will probably be on the west end of the island, but I will know for sure after I get down there tomorrow evening and look at the water. I was gonna go over things like leader making ,hook sizes for different species, sinker sizes and styles for different water conditions, baits and bait rigging, casting, reading the water, rods and reels to use, surf fishing safety ,and if the fish and weather will cooperate how to land and release big fish from the beach. I will give a update after I get down there tomorrow afternoon. I will be down there until Monday, so I'f anybody sees my truck stop on by.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you take beer for tips,lol.
Leave a tip jar out Johnny your well worth it.
Awesome oportuny guys.Be safe tight lines.


----------



## jaysmith77573 (Jul 6, 2014)

So you will be leaving monday?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

That is an incredible offer for anyone that wants to learn from a highly experienced fisherman.

I tip my hat to you Johnny, for make such a generous offer of your time and talent.
Wish I was there to take you up on it.

I must pass around green 1st.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

jaysmith77573 said:


> So you will be leaving monday?


I will probably fish Monday morning till about noon, than I have to head home.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

WhIch Highway Or Access Rd Are You Using To Get To You Spot?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

When you go over the swing bridge take a right and I'm about a mile down on the left. The seaweed is so bad I can't even keep a line in the water, but I'm still gonna be down here. I'm hoping the weed will get better when the tides change.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sharkchum is the man when it comes to the surf. I encourage anyone to take advantage of his generous offer. Take the kids.
Sargent does require a beach permit. You can get them at the Texaco as you head to the Swingbridge. As I remember they are around $10.00.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Be There A Little After Noon To Meet you.


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

What a generous offer sir. You obviously get the value of sharing information to assist folks who have a desire to learn the right way to assist themselves as well as others. If I offered something like this on the Tarpon forum I would be shot and then hung up by my nadz.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I just saw this thread and missed going down for the class. If you have another, please post up a couple of weeks in advance. Monty


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Had a great time meeting you. Hope to meet up again when the weed isnt so bad. I learned allot in the couple hours spent talking with you and I appreciate it very much. Hope the twelve pack went to good use lol. We did stop by the beach in Freeport on way back to Cleveland and the water was very fishable. Kept the baits out about three hours without ever weeding up but couldnt buy a bite. Had fresh mullet head on but no takers. Oh well that's why its called fishing not catching.

Allen


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

aerigan said:


> Had a great time meeting you. Hope to meet up again when the weed isnt so bad. I learned allot in the couple hours spent talking with you and I appreciate it very much. Hope the twelve pack went to good use lol. We did stop by the beach in Freeport on way back to Cleveland and the water was very fishable. Kept the baits out about three hours without ever weeding up but couldnt buy a bite. Had fresh mullet head on but no takers. Oh well that's why its called fishing not catching.
> 
> Allen


I'm glad you could come down, and the beer was put to very good use. To bad you couldn't have stayed a few more hours, we ended up smoking them after you left. I will be back out there tomorrow if anyone wants to stop by.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You guys are killing me.Living 7hrs. from salt sucks.I'd of been there for shore if possible.My hats off to you Mr.Chum.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> Sharkchum is the man when it comes to the surf. I encourage anyone to take advantage of his generous offer. Take the kids.
> Sargent does require a beach permit. You can get them at the Texaco as you head to the Swingbridge. As I remember they are around $10.00.


No permit required anymore. To many beach access points to enforce.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I missed out....next time you are going to be down there I'd like to meet up with you if the offer is still around?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nothing better than putting people on fish and teaching them a thing or two. Good stuff bud.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

aerigan said:


> Had a great time meeting you. Hope to meet up again when the weed isnt so bad. I learned allot in the couple hours spent talking with you and I appreciate it very much. Hope the twelve pack went to good use lol. We did stop by the beach in Freeport on way back to Cleveland and the water was very fishable. Kept the baits out about three hours without ever weeding up but couldnt buy a bite. Had fresh mullet head on but no takers. Oh well that's why its called fishing not catching.
> 
> Allen


When we were talking about leaders and I told you I don't use double drops any more because they were dangerous, this is what I was talking about.


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Apr 5, 2013)

We will be down there Saturday morning .. if we run into you - will send a six-pack your way ..

Mike


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> When we were talking about leaders and I told you I don't use double drops any more because they were dangerous, this is what I was talking about.


You have my attention for sure.....cutting all the double drops and making them single drops on my leaders that are already made up. Hey when you heading back down? I could use a little more knowledge ha ha ha. Im off Fridays and Saturdays. Might head that way Saturday and give it a go.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

What a cool offering. 

The world needs more people like you.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Sharkchum, Would you mind explaining to a new surf fisherman what exactly a top shot is, what it does, and the best knot to.go from braid to mono? Why do you even go from braid to mono? I would think braid would be stouter for rubbing against sand and shells? Keep in mind I'm a novice lol


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

themadhunter said:


> Sharkchum, Would you mind explaining to a new surf fisherman what exactly a top shot is, what it does, and the best knot to.go from braid to mono? Why do you even go from braid to mono? I would think braid would be stouter for rubbing against sand and shells? Keep in mind I'm a novice lol


Braid is stronger than mono of the same diameter, but it has no abrasion resistance. If you take 50# braid and 50# mono and hang a 10# weight from both, than get a razor blade and try to cut them. The braid will cut as soon as the blade touches it but you will have to hack on the mono a while before it will cut. The main reason for the top shot is for abrasion resistance, you don't want the braid to be rubbing on the sand bars cutting you off. Another reason isto act as a shock absorber for casting. Braid has no stretch, and if you put all your power into a 12' rod, with a 8oz weight something is going to break, the mono allows for some 'Give" so you don't break off your leader, break your rod, or cause your braid to dig into the spool causing a backlash. The knot I use is a crazy alberto, but there are several you can use including a albright or uni to uni.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Gracias


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Alberto*

looks like a good knot.....


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

I always see people recommending a uni to uni knot for braid to mono connections. A uni to uni is great for mono to mono but is a very bad idea for braid to mono. The braid will cut right through the mono under heavy load with the uni to uni. Stick with an alberto, bimini twist, or something similar for braid to mono. 

Also, unless you are casting somewhere over the third bar, you really don't need any kind of mono as a top shot if you are worried about abrasion. I have run straight braid on all of my casted rods for years and I can't recall ever being cut off. I am sure it happened once or twice (which is the nature of the beast with surf fishing) but it was very, very rare occurrence. 

I agree about adding some mono to your rig if you are newer to casting with long rods. If something goes wrong in your cast with straight braid, something is going to be break. Mono definitely gives you a little bit more cushion and acts as a safe guard of sorts. 

Just my 0.02 pennies.

-SA


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> When we were talking about leaders and I told you I don't use double drops any more because they were dangerous, this is what I was talking about.


How did that happen? Did the shark whip the other hook onto your finger?


----------



## Paul-nm (May 30, 2014)

sharkinaggie said:


> I agree about adding some mono to your rig if you are newer to casting with long rods. If something goes wrong in your cast with straight braid, something is going to be break. Mono definitely gives you a little bit more cushion and acts as a safe guard of sorts.
> 
> Just my 0.02 pennies.
> 
> -SA


Well said. In this case it (mono top-shot) is a shock leader. I use a shock leader on my Avet casting reel, but find it unnecessary on my surf spinning reels. The difference? Casting the spinning reel the line flies off the spool. Casting the Avet, the spool has to ramp up to speed instantly. In that instant tug on the spool, braid can snap.

I use a 40 ilb. mono top shot but I have never heaved heavier than a 4 0z. load. I am more a lure and small bait chunker. Remember, your lead plus bait weight figure into what size shock leader you use.

I was having trouble with mono-braid knots, actually, the size of the knot. With more rods using braid specific guides, the size of the knot becomes a factor. I actually knocked out the top guide eyelet twice. I found this knot: 




I have used this knot through micro guides without problem.

Just another option...

Regards,


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Man, I am sorry I missed that. I was in the area that Saturday, but just forgot I guess. I would have loved to have gotten with you. Glad you finally got on some. Maybe some other time.


----------



## ScottTX (Nov 4, 2013)

Please let me know if you set this up again. I am really interested and I will have big beer budget set aside!!!


----------

